# 

## MeArek

Witam wszystkich dzielnych ludzi  :welcome: 

Mam na imię Arek i wraz z moją piękną połową będziemy budować domek. 

Zacząłem pisać dziennik ale myślę ,że tutaj będę częściej zaglądał więc go skasowałem.

Ponieważ będziemy budować sami więc się przenoszę do was jeśli można  :smile:   ?

Więc jeszcze raz kilka słów o działce i projekcie:

Posiadłość nasza położona jest w Zgniłym błocie niedaleko  Aleksandrowa Łódzkiego i ma wymiary 30mx28m.

Jest to projekt indywidualny narysowany przez mojego kolegę, który jest architektem (pierwsza oszczędność  :big grin: ).

Rozkład pomieszczeń jest prawie taki sam jak w projekcie miniaturka (N) w lustrzanym odbiciu. 

Nasz będzie też trochę mniejszy w podstawie kwadratu 8x8m.

Domek miał być z założenia letniskowy ale ostatecznie złożyliśmy papiery na całoroczny. Czy tam kiedyś zamieszkamy? Może? Zobaczymy. 

Na początku będzie wykorzystywany jako letniskowy a później może tam zamieszkamy .

Tak jak w tytule jest to maleństwo i pewnie wielu z was nas skrytykuje, że za mały na zamieszkanie ale obecnie mieszkamy w domu z rodzicami i zajmujemy piętro więc znamy nasze potrzeby.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Posiadłość nasza położona jest w Zgniłym błocie


Urokliwa nazwa, nie ma co...  :big grin: 




> pewnie wielu z was nas skrytykuje, że za mały na zamieszkanie


Kazdego kto skrytykuje mozesz smialo wyzwac od "tempych chujow" (to cytat!  :smile: ). Nikt, po za Wami nie wie jaki dom dla Was jest najbardziej odpowiedni. Wasz dom ma spelnic Wasze wymagania, zaspokoic Wasze potrzeby i byc na miare Waszych mozliwosci. I nic nikomu do tego  :smile: 

Cenie i szanuje tych ktorzy wlasnymi rekami oraz glowa buduja domy (co nie znaczy ze nie cenie i nie szanuje calej reszty!), stad bede kibicowal.

W razie gdyby moja znikoma wiedza i mizerne doswiadczenie na cokolwiek mogly sie przydac sluze porada.

Powodzenia!

----------


## aiki

Witajcie!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jest taka tradycja ze kazdy nowy stawia flaszke, prawda Aiki?

Ja wprawdzie raczej nie powinienem pic,zeby mi drugie oko nie peklo, no ale skoro to tradycja...  :big tongue:

----------


## netbet

> Jest taka tradycja ze kazdy nowy stawia flaszke, prawda Aiki?


... tą flaszkę w imieniu wszytkich samorobów mogę osobiście odebrać bo... na te Błota mam 10 min rowerkiem :Lol: 

powitać kolejnego samoroba somsiada!

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## MeArek

Nazwa może mało urokliwa ale okolica owszem  :yes: 

Wiedzę i doświadczenie to macie pany !!! Po co ta skromność ??

Na flaszkę zapraszam kto chętny bo tradycja w naszym pięknym kraju to rzecz święta!

NETbet   ja to już kiedyś zajrzałem do Ciebie przejazdem ( mieszkam na Nowym Złotnie) - Wielki Szacun  :big grin: 

Umiem już wstawiać zdjęcia  :wiggle:   :

----------


## DrKubus

Witaj Arku,

miło widzieć, że w moim rodzinnym mieście tylu samorobów. Tak jak przedmówcy będę kibicował, a może odwiedzając Ziemię Obiecaną odwiedzę będzie okazja pogadać na budowie. Oj na Złotnie trochę litrów wypiłem  :smile: 

PS. korzystaj z okazji jak netbet chce wpaść po flaszkę, ja już 3 razy go zapraszałem i nie skorzystał  :tongue:

----------


## aiki

Flaszka to podstawa tym bardziej żeś mój immiennik.
Będzie czas (jakieś 5 lat) będziemy myśleć. Teraz to budowa i praca i praca i budowa. kolejność zależna od tego o której wstanę  :smile: 
A póki co to pytaj. bedę umiał to pomogę ale z racji zamiłowania robienia czegoś z niczego nie zawsze musisz mnie słuchać.
Pozdro z Pomorza.

----------


## netbet

> PS. korzystaj z okazji jak netbet chce wpaść po flaszkę, ja już 3 razy go zapraszałem i nie skorzystał


... bo ja nie wiem gdzie jest Nekla.... :big grin: 
... a do łodzi mam za daleko... :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

jakbym tak chciał wszędzie wpaść po flaszkę - monopolowy bym otworzył  :Lol:

----------


## DrKubus

> ... bo ja nie wiem gdzie jest Nekla....
> ... a do łodzi mam za daleko...
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet
> 
> p.s.
> 
> jakbym tak chciał wszędzie wpaść po flaszkę - monopolowy bym otworzył


Dobra dobra, z dowozem proponowałem  :big tongue:

----------


## MeArek

No dobra zostawmy te flaszki na później  :wink:  

Dzisiaj skończyłem kopanie ław  :yes:  :big grin: 

http://images65.fotosik.pl/1074/2ab040af3b7844f5med.jpg

Chudziaka na spód chciałbym samemu robić( szykuje się dłuższy weekend i betoniarka czeka ) tylko piasek który mi przywieźli jest takiego jasnego koloru, prawie biały i miałki.
1. pytanie:
Czy taki piasek się nadaje oczywiście z dodatkiem żwiru? Czy na zasypanie fundamentów i środka też się nadaje? Był u mnie kolega i powiedział ,że raczej na tynkowanie bardziej  :sad: 
Jak mi przywieźli ten piach to był mokry chyba i nie zauważyłem koloru.

Chudy podobno powinien być ze względu na różne dno wykopu: tu i tam twardo-glina a tam i tu piasek-miękko.

2.pytanie:
Czy ten piasek z gliną wybrany z wykopów można użyć do zasypania ścian fundamentowych? Czy trzeba go wywieźć i zastąpić typowym piachem bez gliny?

----------


## MeArek

Właśnie dowiedziałem się ,że chudziaka można prościej: wysypać na dno ław piasek i cement. Miesza się grabiami, skrapia wodą i ubija.
Tylko ten biały piasek nie daje mi spokoju i przepis nie zawiera żwiru ale to przecież tylko podkład. Ech ilu fachowców tyle opinii...
Tak byłoby szybciej i nie musiałbym ciągnąć betoniarki. Czy może dać sobie spokój z tym chudziakiem i zamiast 10cm chudego 
+ 40cm b-20 od razu zalać zbrojenie 50cm b-20 zwiększając o 10 cm otulinę zbrojenia od dołu?  

p.s.Netbet z której betoniarni zamawiałeś beton?

----------


## aiki

Ja dałem więcej  B20 a na spód trochę piachu tak ze 5 cm.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ja olalem podbeton. Ale to ja to mam raczej taka wlasnie olewacka nature.


PS. Pozwole sobie zauwazyc ze ugadalem goscia na flaszke to sie momentalnie stado chetnych znalazlo  :smile:  Co za kraj... co za ludzie  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> PS. Pozwole sobie zauwazyc ze ugadalem goscia na flaszke to sie momentalnie stado chetnych znalazlo  Co za kraj... co za ludzie


trzy ... dwa ...jeden... start! kto pierwszy ten ...."łyknie"  :Lol:

----------


## aiki

Ja nie lecę. Na bezdechu po kilkuset km i tak nie łyknę.

----------


## MeArek

Witam ponownie.

Chudziaka mam już za sobą  :big grin: 
Przepraszam za jakość ale zdjęcia z  tel.  :



i jeszcze jedno: 



Cały piątek w 3 osoby i wczoraj z sąsiadem dokończyliśmy w 2 godziny ten ciemny na pierwszym zdjęciu około 4 metrowy kawałek.
Poszło 16  worków cementu no i betoniarka w końcu się przydała  :yes:  .

Teraz pora się zbroić i tu mam pytanie:
Ponieważ okolica naszej działki jest czasami nawiedzana przez okolicznych wandali (aczkolwiek rok upłynął bez zniszczeń) mam zamiar zamówić pręty do domu gdzie mieszkam. Czy jest sens skręcić belki w domu gdzie teraz mieszkam i zamówić znowu dłużycę, zawieźć gotowe belki i tylko połączyć na miejscu? Zastanawiam się czy skręcone zbrojenia 8-metrowe nie rozlecą się przy transporcie? A może zaryzykować i kazać zawieźć na budowę? Może nie zginie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zawieź od razu na budowę, zmontuj ekipę i poskręcajcie zbrojenia tego samego dnia. W 2-3 osoby nie ma co robić całą dniówkę. Po nabraniu wprawy (30 minut) skręcałem z żoną 12 metrowe belki w niecałą godzinę. Tylko musisz mieć wcześniej strzemiona, haczyk do wiązania i szubienice (znaczy się stół zbrojarski). 
Za zaoszczędzone na transporcie pieniądze kup zapas paliwa budowlanego - jak to będzie w sobotę, to może być wysokooktanowe.

Pozdro!

----------


## aiki

Napisz coś bo roboty i tak nie przerobisz  :smile:

----------


## MeArek

Czasu brakuje. Zarobiony po pachy jestem. Powiązałem belki. Dokupiłem dzisiaj 1 drut  "12" (brakło na komin). Rano jadę wiązać wszystko do kupy. Wstawię jutro jakieś fotki. Cały tydzień po południu w "hucie" to szło jak po grudzie. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## MeArek

A tak w ogóle to coś ten czas napisania postów źle pokazuje. Albo ciechan jakiś mocniejszy dzisiaj?

----------


## aiki

spr ustawienia w profilu.

----------


## Kendra

będę trzymała kciuki, my też budujemy "tymi rencami" tyle ile możemy, więc mocno kibicuję i dużo sił życzę!!  :smile:

----------


## MeArek

Witam. Dziękuję za doping i ja trzymam kciuki za wszystkich samorobów.
Oczywiście w weekend nic z roboty nie wyszło. Wypadła nam spontaniczna imprezka .  :big lol:   Może to i dobrze w końcu się odstresowałem bo tylko praca działka praca działka.

W tygodniu skończyłem w końcu zbrojenie. Tutaj jeszcze nie skończone:





uffff cieplutko było w tym tygodniu  :mad: 

Jutro lub w poniedziałek kierbud obejrzy zbrojenia i będzie można zalać betonem moją krwawą walkę z drutami i szpadlem  :big lol:

----------


## MeArek

Możemy zalewać. Kierownik odebrał zbrojenia.  :big grin: 
Teraz pytanie raczej pilne do kolegów z okolic Łodzi a bardziej z Aleksandrowa: Gdzie zamówić beton? 


Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie nie związane z naszą budową:
Kolega dobudowuje pokój tzn. ekipa buduje. Cyknąłem fotkę i mam pytanie o folię kubełkową-chyba powinna być na zewnątrz. Chyba że będzie jeszcze na zewnątrz.



 Jaki jest sens dawania foli od wewnątrz ?

----------


## aiki

Powinna być od zewnętrznej strony na ociepleniu fundamentu.

----------


## MeArek

Też tak właśnie myślałem. Przyjrzałem się dzisiaj i fundament jest ocieplony od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz. A folia w środku. 
Muszę się też pochwalić ,że mamy internet na działce  :yes:  . Darmowy (prawie) za postawienie masztu i prąd zasilający routery. Demon prędkości to to nie jest ale można w miarę komfortowo korzystać.

----------


## MeArek

Witam po przerwie i informuję że w sobotę zalaliśmy ławy  :rotfl: 


Jak zwykle było wielkie zamieszanie ale w końcu się udało


Miało być zalewane w poprzednim tygodniu ale przez deszcz padający od środy musieliśmy przełożyć akcję na sobotę.
Umówiliśmy się na 11.00 ale pan z betoniarni kazał w sobotę dzwonić o 6.30 bo miał pojechać na miejsce i zobaczyć czy dojadą. 
No to dzwonię 6.30 a pan mówi ,że pompa już wyjechała  :jaw drop:  
Ja mówię ,że muszę jeszcze do wypożyczalni po wibrator a tam od 7.00 otwarte. A pan na to że poczekają bo im 2 zalewania przed nami odpadły( ludzie nie byli pewni pogody) . I tak oto gruszka dojechała po 8.00 połączyła siły z pompą i stało się. 
Teraz podlewamy do piątku a potem nareszcie tydzień nad polskim morzem.  :yes:

----------


## MeArek

Witam wszystkich po krótkiej przerwie.
Wypoczęci i opaleni wróciliśmy z nad Bałtyku więc czas zacząć coś działać.
Byliśmy z małżonką dzisiaj na działeczce i powyciągaliśmy większość desek.
Upał nie pozwala pracować a może i wychodzi nadmorskie rozleniwienie i te "kilka" piwek na plaży  :Confused: 
Jest plan wstać jutro skoro świt i wyciągnąć resztę a po południu rajd po składach i hurtowniach w celu zamówienia bloczków fundamentowych.
Tutaj zdjęcie ławy po wyjęciu desek:


Mam też pytanie czy ławy smarować po bokach jakimś szuwaksem? 
Czy tylko papa zgrzewalna na górę? I jaką polecacie?
A może jakaś inna technika izolacji ? 
Ławę mam odkopaną do połowy to te boki można by chyba maznąć czymś?

----------


## MeArek

Witam.
Meldunek z placu boju:
Ławy pomalowane dysperbitem: raz podkład 1:1 i później 2 x na gotowo od góry i tam gdzie sięgnąłem po bokach.
Na dysperbit poszła folia 1mm gruba i 50cm szeroka dumnie nazywana taśmą  izolacyjną grubą. Przyjechało też 6 palet bloczków fundamentowych.
Wczoraj po południu jak chmurki trochę rozwiało pojechałem na działkę popełnić jeden narożnik. Tutaj doświadczyłem rozczarowania bloczkami.
Wymiary niby ujdą w tłoku ale wybrzuszenia na środku utrudniają murowanie.
Wymurowałem 12 bloczków i powstał mój pierwszy w życiu twór murarski . 
Mam jednak pewne obawy co do pierwszej warstwy ponieważ wyszła bardzo cienka spoina między folią a bloczkami. Czy to nie wpłynie na trwałość konstrukcji?
Wiem że pierwsza warstwa zaprawy powinna być grubsza . Albo zaprawa była za rzadka albo ja próbując wypoziomować pierwsze 2 bloczki waliłem młotkiem za mocno. Albo jedno i drugie. Cholera rozbierać to i od nowa czy zapomnieć? Trochę się boję żeby co nie popękało kiedyś pod naciskiem.

pozdrawiam Arek

----------


## MeArek

Witam. 
Właśnie kończę murowanie bloczków.
Pozostały po 3 warstwy z 7 na dwóch ścianach: południowej i wschodniej.
Zaliczyłem pierwszą wtopę. A mianowicie zostawiłem wszystkie przepusty w bloczkach oprócz jednej na doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka od zachodniej strony . :mad: 
W związku z tym mam pytanie: Czy mogę doprowadzić to powietrze od strony wschodniej gdzie mam jeszcze 3 warstwy do wymurowania?
Nie musiałbym kuć i byłoby dużo bliżej do kominka.
Mógłbym jeszcze zostawić dziurę blisko narożnika południowo-zachodniego i skierować skosem rurę na zachód.

Która opcja lepsza?

----------


## xXGruzinXx

Witam w rodzinie kolejnego samoroba  :smile: 

ja jestem na tym samym etapie co Ty niestety tylko tyle w tym roku, ale Tobie szczere kibicuje i bede podgladal pomysly i rozwiazania  :wink:

----------


## MeArek

Witam 
Gruzin ja też tobie kibicuje tak jak wszystkim samorobom. 
Pomimo prognoz deszczu wziąłem 3 dni urlopu. Na szczęście jak zwykle nie sprawdziły się i nie padało.
Dzięki temu fundament prawie do końca wymurowany.  :big lol: 


Została paleta bloczków: podstawa jednego komina i obmurowanie słupa. Bloczków zostanie 2,5 sztuki bo już wszystko obliczone.
Tylko pomalować i ocieplić i tutaj myślę o xps ale 5cm chyba powinno styknąć? Zasypać i plan na ten rok wykonany zostanie w 100%
A tak się bałem ,że się nie wyrobię.

pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## MeArek

Witam. Melduję się z powrotem na placu boju  :big grin: .
Dawno nic tu nie pisałem bo nie było o czym. Okoliczności życiowe skutecznie przyhamowały prace dlatego mam duże opóźnienie. 
Mam nadzieję ,że na ten rok limit klęsk życiowych został wyczerpany  :smile:  .
Więc tak:
Kanalizacja rozprowadzona:

Rura doprowadzająca powietrze do kominka doprowadzona
Chudziak zalany:

Po tygodniu materiał na ściany już na miejscu:
W poniedziałek zacząłem murować- zrobiłem 2 narożniki na kupionej zaprawie murarskiej ponieważ piasek nie zdążył dojechać


Wczoraj pojechałem na działkę i poległem. Co drugi pustak się rusza. Zaprawa nie związała wszystkich i co ciekawe jedne są związane od góry a inne od dołu. Pierwsze 2 warstwy są ok.
Co o tym myślicie? Czy to wina zaprawy? 
Taki falstart przy ścianach to wiadro zimnej wody.
Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie przewiązania pustaków czy te 7,5 cm to trochę nie za mało?

pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## aiki

Cienko tej zaprawy i za szybko wyschła. Spróbuj moczyć pustaki przed nałożeniem zaprawy i przed ułożeniem pustaka też namocz.

----------


## MeArek

Tez tak myślę ale na opakowaniu było napisane pustaki czyste i suche.
Może ta zaprawa bez wapna była chyba bo jakaś taka mało urabialna.
Będzie robiona samemu i zobaczymy.
Przepis  1 cz. cementu 0,5 cz. wapna i 5 cz. piasku powinien być myślę ok?
Ma ktoś sprawdzony przepis?

----------


## netbet

> Przepis  1 cz. cementu 0,5 cz. wapna i 5 cz. piasku powinien być myślę ok?
> Ma ktoś sprawdzony przepis?


tak.
gotowa zaprawa w workach  :yes: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## aiki

Netbet złośliwiec hihihi.

----------


## MeArek

Właśnie te gotowe zaprawy to kicha straszna. 
Nie klei się to wcale i mało urabialne jest.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja sobie chwalę. Wprawdzie ja z BK murowałem, ale nie wyobrażam sobie samemu zaprawy robić. Chyba jestem samorób - leń.

----------


## MeArek

No to parter skończony. Trochę zeszło jak zwykle  :tongue:  . Ale nigdzie się nie spieszę.
 Jeszcze warstwa pełnej cegły pod wieniec i na ten rok koniec. 

front:


północ:


południowy-zachód:


pozdrawiam wszystkich samorobów

----------


## MeArek

Witam w moim półroczniku.  :tongue: 
W związku z nadejściem wiosny i ponaglaniem mojej żony postanowiłem nadać nieco tempa naszej budowie.
Postanowiłem rozejrzeć się za pomocnikiem do szalowania stropu i wtedy mnie oświeciło, że mój kolega z którym się bardzo dawno nie widziałem pracuje na budowie. 
Zgodził się pomóc a raczej to ja pomagałem jemu i jego dwóm kolegom. 
W efekcie tej pracy strop został podstemplowany i zaszalowany razem z wieńcami w jeden dzień a zasadzie w kilka godzin.
Mnie zajęłoby to pewnie  z półtora miesiąca. Ja to za dokładny jestem jak powiedzieli. Dowiedziałem się też ,że pogoda 5 stopni na plusie jest to pogoda wymarzona do budowania  :big grin: . 
W poprzednią sobotę przyjechała stal i powiązane zostały belki wieńcy i podciągu.
Ciąg dalszy po świętach.

Robiliśmy również wstępną wycenę okien z roletami zewnętrznymi.
Zdecydowaliśmy się na rolety nadstawne BeClever. W związku z tym musieliśmy powiększyć otwory okienne na wysokość puszki rolety.
Czy to był dobry wybór ? Czas pokaże. 
Mamy tez wstępną wycenę dachu i zastanawiamy się nad pokryciem. 
Chcieliśmy zamknąć domek do lata. Zobaczymy.
Został jeszcze temat komina. Miał być systemowy do kominka i już prawie został zakupiony ale jednak chyba będzie murowany.

Życzę wszystkim samorobom Wesołych Świąt i Mokrego Dyngusa.

----------


## MeArek

Witam po świętach.
 U nas tez duże święto było w środę. W końcu zalaliśmy strop a od piątku padają przelotne deszcze i nie trzeba jeździć i podlewać.
 Jestem mega szczęśliwy bo jednak pracochłonny był to etap.







Zalewaliśmy we dwie osoby. Zajęło jakieś 1,5 godziny.
Później jeszcze z godzinka głaskania i równania.

We wtorek przyjeżdża druga partia materiału na ściany poddasza i działówki i działamy dalej.

pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zalać strop to duże zdarzenie i pobudza endorfiny do działania. Gratuluję. 
Ty się chyba mocno utyrałeś tymi maxami, czy co to tam masz i szalowaniem stropu. Druty już chyba spoko, nie?

----------


## MeArek

Z ceramiką i owszem. Bez rusztowania, takie byle jakie zbite z palet wystarczyło ale co się człowiek naskakał. 
Szalowanie stropu robił mój kolega co na co dzień pracuje na budowie z pomocnikami. Druty już ja razem z nimi. Sam to bym do wakacji może się wyrobił. Niektórych rzeczy po prostu nie warto samemu robić. szkoda nerwów i zdrowia. Tym bardziej ,że ludzie ,którzy są na budowach codziennie potrafią wiele rzeczy podpowiedzieć i przekonać. W sumie wyszło tak z kasą ,że to co im zapłaciłem to wydałbym robiąc po swojemu a urobiłbym się jak koń na westernie. I nie mówię tu o jakiś oszczędnościach zagrażających katastrofą budowlaną . Ani ja ani kierownik by na to nie pozwolił. Przekonali mnie na przykład żebym zrezygnował z komina systemowego do kominka na rzecz murowanego z cegieł. Tym bardziej , że przez pierwsze 2-3 lata będzie wpięta w komin koza. 

A propos komina mam  "mały" problem z kominem tzn. jeden stempel stoi na fundamencie komina. Chyba dobiję a raczej dokręcę drugi do rygli obok a ten wywalę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z ciekawości zapytam jaki jest koszt komina murowanego, a jaki systemowego. Ja za swój systemowy do kominka płaciłem chyba 990zł, a postawiłem go w 9 godzin.

----------


## MeArek

Różnica spora. Za Komin systemowy + jedna wentylacja + 3 osobne wentylacje w drugim kominie jak w projekcie 2700(tanio) . 
Komin murowany 7.25m wysoki - cegła coś koło 700zł  + zaprawa +kształtki ceramiczne zamiast drugiego komina od dołu( jeszcze nie wiem ile ale nad stropem to połowa tego co od dołu + miejsce na dole) .
We wtorek,środę będę znał dokładną różnicę. A poza tym poczytałem trochę na fm i jednak już nikt mnie nie przekona do systemu.

----------


## MeArek

Zastanawiam się co później. Okna prawdopodobnie czerwiec. Później prąd. A potem? 
Tynki czy podłoga na parterze?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tynkarze uciapią podłogę, więc podłoga na końcu. Komin murowany pewnie trwalszy, ale cenowo to nie widzę, żeby był lepszy, a murowania strasznie dużo samemu.

----------


## MeArek

Nie przekonasz mnie Przemku. Będzie murowany i koniec. Ostateczny koszt wyjdzie na końcu.

Dzisiaj zakupiłem materiały na resztę prac murarskich.
Ściany do wieńca, nareszcie ostatniego ,tradycyjnie z ceramiki. Tak żeby kondycję złapać przed wakacjami  :tongue:  .
Szczyty i działówki na dole już jednak  H+H gazobeton przez wzgląd na łatwiejsze docinanie.
Obiecali jutro przywieźć...  zobaczymy.
Na szczęście została mi paleta pustaków ze ścian parteru także jest z czego jutro zacząć.
Mam nadzieję ,że pogoda dopisze.
Dzisiaj było mało czasu bo do hurtowni daleko i kolejki jak kiedyś za mięsem.
Zdążyłem jednak trochę ogarnąć działkę i rozszalowałem blaty z wieńców.
Ciekawość mnie zżerała. Jednak wyszło ok dobrze zawibrowany beton.



pozdrawiam

----------


## Kac-Per

Gratuluje stropu i życzę sił na dalsze pracę. Na ściany działowe nie myślałeś o silikatach? Mniej hałasu w pokojach.

----------


## MeArek

Jakbym miał tych pokoi dużo to może i bym wcześniej pomyślał o tym. Silki nie postawiłbym na chudziaku. Fundamentów na ścianki działowe nie ma ponieważ w moim "pałacu" na dole jest : jedna sypialnia i "salon" razem z kuchnią,łazienka i pomieszczenie gospodarcze   :wink:  
We wtorek przyjechały materiały. Czekałem dosyć długo - to chyba był ostatni kurs z hurtowni. Z nudów oczekując na transport zbudowałem sobie takie coś:



Ponieważ nasza działka jest podzielona z jednej większej , brama znajduje się w rogu działki,  na czas dostaw materiałów rozplątywałem siatkę po środku działki.Jednak tym razem kierowca powiedział ,że nie będzie celował między słupki i rozładował hds-em z za płotu jak daleko sięgnął. 
Na moje pytanie gdzie samochód z prętami? -Ja mam na samochodzie.
 Jak to?- Przecięliśmy na pół.  :jaw drop:   :bash: 
-Nie będziemy samochodu specjalnie z 12 prętami wysyłać. 
Przecież uzgodniłem z panią przy zamówieniu. Wziąłbym gdzie indziej. 
Na szczęście to na ostatni wieniec a nie na strop brakło. 

Wczoraj postanowiłem zrobić jakieś schody bo włażenie po drabinie stało się ryzykowne. 
Szczególnie nosząc pustaki. 
Jak na pierwszy raz wyszło całkiem nieźle. Oczywiście szerokość (55 cm) została ograniczona przez stemple:


Później przyjechała żona z synem i sobie zanieśliśmy 2 palety na górę . 
Dzisiaj może w końcu zacznę ściany poddasza.

----------


## MeArek

Ściany kolankowe skończone. Wymurowałem również 1 metr komina i tutaj muszę coś pomyśleć nad zaprawą która spada do kanałów. Powyginałem sobie też 110 strzemion na wieńce i rdzenie.
Na przyszłą sobotę planuję zalać wieńce. W sobotę trzeba zapłacić zaliczkę na więźbę. 
Obecnie nasz domek tak wygląda:


Czas również na podsumowanie kosztów:
11800-stan zero materiały. Tutaj trochę przepłaciłem. Teraz odchudziłbym ławy i zrobił jeden fundament na komin mniej. Chociaż może kiedyś?
Nie kopałbym również tak głęboko bo jak widzę jak stawiają domy w okolicy to się zastanawiam po co mi to było.
2400 projekt- to zrobił mi kolega. Projekt indywidualny. Zapłaciłem praktycznie za projekt samych instalacji.
2000 kierownik budowy.
9000 Zakup przyczepy,podłączenie prądu, wywiercenie studni, geodeta,koparka,piasek i inne. 
4400 ściany parter - pustak + cement + cegła.
10300 strop (w tym 2300 robocizna- za długo by to trwało)
4000 materiały na ściany zewnętrzne poddasza,cegły na komin,materiały na ścianki działowe parteru,deski,stal na wieńce
300 -pomocnik 2 dni.

razem: 44200

wstępna wycena dachu ( więźba,deski,papa + robocizna) 9400

----------


## MeArek

Trzeba coś napisać od czasu do czasu więc tak:
Wieńce zalane ale nie odbyło się to tak gładko. Tydzień temu panowie z betoniarni raczyli przyjechać z betonem o 18.30.
Betonu oczywiście za mało bo było z małą górką zamówione, a tu brakło w pompie i trzeba było nosić wiaderkami to co powinno zostać  :mad: 
Ponieważ byłem z kolegą dla którego zalewanie czegoś betonem było debiutem umęczyliśmy się strasznie.
W domu byliśmy 21.30 a kończyliśmy robotę w półmroku. Mycie wszystkiego przy latarkach.
Straty poniesione przez ciemności to:
-Jedna szpilka do murłaty zatopiona za głęboko , wystaje tyle co murłata.
-Nie wygładzone tak jak by się chciało bo ciemno

----------


## MeArek

Komin już ponad stropem. Ledwo się zmieścił przez zostawiony otwór. 
Trochę żałuję ,że nie zrobiłem 2 ciągów 14x14 tylko jeden wentylacyjny 14x14 a drugi dymowy  27x14. Nie musiałbym łupać cegieł i byłoby szybciej.
Zostało mi około 3 metrów licząc do końca gotowego komina.


Zakończyłem tez murowanie ścian na tradycyjną zaprawę. Skosy będą z gazobetonu ze względu na łatwość docinania i przez moją ciekawość pracy z klejem.
Pytanie do was jakie zużycie kleju muszę przewidywać na m2 ściany?

Stan na wczoraj:


We wtorek ma przyjechać więźba.

pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o klej to wszystko zależy od warstwy jaką dajesz. 
U mnie cienko i o ile pamiętam to jakieś 2 worki szly na paletę pustaków.
Ale znam przypadki, że i 5 jak klej kielnią do zaprawy nakładali

----------


## MeArek

Czyli dobrze liczyłem. Mam 2 palety po 48 szt. i kupiłem 5 worków kleju. Kielnia do kleju. Na szczęście klej w marketach jest jakby w sobotę trzeba było dokupić.
Bo cementu porządnego w markecie się nie spotyka ale cóż ccc.

----------


## matlacz

Cześć  :smile: 
Przeczytałem całość, jestem pod wrażeniem i kibicuje 
Gratuluje naprawdę, piękny mały domek czego więcej potrzeb? Jeśli Wam bedzie wygodnie to nikt nie ma nic do powiedzenia  :wink:  
ja teraz męczę się z ceramiką, ale jestem przeszcześliwy. Wpadnij zobacz zdjęcia i powiedz czy fugi u mnie nie są za duże  :wink:

----------


## MeArek

To był pracowity tydzień.
We wtorek przyjechało drzewo na dach. Oczywiście samochód bez hds-a.
Musiałem panom pomagać rozładowywać bo trwało by to pół dnia. Na dodatek ostatnie słupki w samochodzie nie składały się bo były zaspawane.
Trzeba było przekładać więźbę i deski nad słupkiem.
W międzyczasie wyrównałem mocną zaprawą wieńce żeby murłata szczelnie przylegała.


Komin też coraz wyżej. Zdjęcie trochę nieaktualne bo obecnie jest metr wyżej.


W środę panowie postawili więźbę, którą dokończyli w czwartek. Odeskowali i obili papą okapy.
Resztę odeskują jak wymuruję szczyty.
Fajnie bo mój twór zaczyna wyglądać jak domek.


Wczoraj zaniosłem sobie 2 palety H+H na górę. Tak żeby nie stracić kondycji.

----------


## matlacz

Pięknie, podziwiam za murowanie komina zwykłą cegłą, co do ścian szczytowych nie wiem czy sam bym się podjął to już dość wysoko, wszystko czas pokaże.

----------


## MeArek

Dzięki matlacz.
Wysoko było ale rusztowanie i postawiona więźba pomogła posklejać BK do samej góry.
A tak w ogóle to był pracowity tydzień.
Dokończyłem też komin i rozszalowałem część stropu.
Za każdym razem miałem miękkie kolana  :big grin:  .
Najbardziej bałem się o czystość bielizny przy kończeniu komina. To już prawie 8 m nad ziemią.
Taka terapia na lęk wysokości. Na koniec komin dostał ode mnie klamrę która łączy go z krokwiami i zabezpiecza przed bujaniem. 

Kilka fotek ku pamięci:
klamra:


kawałek stropu:


ogólny widok wypocin:


Jutro zostanie zakryty cały dach. A ja będę szalał dalej ze zrywaniem deskowania spod stropu.

----------


## aiki

Fajne te etapy. Było widać, że sie coś robi.

----------


## Kac-Per

Domek rewelacja, oby tak dalej.

----------


## matlacz

Super j chce tyle w tym roku zrobić, zastanawia mnie dlaczego wybrałeś BK na szczyty, jak już zacząłeś ceramiką mogłeś do końca tak murować.

Pięknie juz wygląda.

----------


## MeArek

Wybrałem BK z powodu łatwego docinania skosów, zaprawy nie trzeba na górę nosić, poszły 3 worki kleju na 2 szczyty. Klej mieszałem mieszadłem w wiaderku na poddaszu.
Muszę przyznać rację budującym z BK ,że szybkość,szybkość i jeszcze raz szybkość. Chociaż lekkie nie są.
Dzisiaj rozszalowałem cały strop. Na zdjęcia brakło siły  :big grin: .
W jednym miejscu słupa beton nie dotarł na miejsce. Szpilka,którą był skręcony szalunek musiała zatrzymać jakiś kamień i nie doszło.
Nic,zaprawą się uzupełni co by jeden odkryty pręt nie zardzewiał.
Na działce burdel nie z tej ziemi. Deski są wszędzie  :big grin: . 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fajnie. A murowałeś pod sam dach, czy zostawiłeś miejsce na izolację? Jeden znajomy wycinał później piłą szablastą, bo warto to dobrze zaizolować.

----------


## MeArek

Zostawiłem ale chyba za dużo. Coś koło 20-25 cm. od desek. Chciałem żeby było z 5 cm niżej od krokwi. Żona już psioczy,że przez tą szparę to nie wróbel ale jastrząb się wciśnie i  zagnieździ  :big grin: . Ja martwię się czym innym. Mianowicie nie nakleiłem styropianu na te skosy przed deskowaniem dachu i teraz zrobię to dopiero chyba przy ocieplaniu. Więc moja żonka ma trochę racji. Ale i tak wolę tak niż ciąć później.

----------


## MeArek

Dach na ten rok skończony. Miało być jedno okno dachowe jak w projekcie ale ciemno na górze. Chyba dołożymy przy celowym kryciu jeszcze 2 po zachodniej stronie. Na to jeszcze czas . Na razie nawet wyłazu nie ma. Mam nadzieję ,że komin jest ok i nie będzie trzeba nic nad dachem poprawiać. Nie tynkowałem go poza dachem bo będzie i tak okryty blachą pod kolor dachu. 
Całe szczęście ,że zdążyłem przed tymi upałami . Naprawdę współczuję tym co teraz murują.
W przyszłym tygodniu zamawiam okna i biorę się za ścianki działowe. Pod stropem na dole przyjemny chłodek  :wink:  .
Zastanawiam się jak powiązać ściankę z kominem między wiatrołapem a kuchnią? Czy po prostu dojechać do komina i tak zakończyć. Może jakieś ze dwa wieszaki do karton gipsu przykręcić do komina? Ścianka 2 m  szeroka i 2,5 wysoka. Czy zostawić jako wolnostojącą?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wywierć w kominie dziury i daj pręty zbrojeniowe w 1/3 i 2/3 wysokości ściany. W komin tak żeby nie przeszło na wylot, a w spoinę z 40cm i będzie dobrze. Nie zapomnij też napchać w tę wywierconą dziurę zaprawy.

----------


## MeArek

Święta rozleniwiają. Coś tam się robiło ale bardzo powoli. Głównie czyszczenie z gwoździ i cementu desek ze stropu.
Ścianki zakotwię raczej na wieszaki do płyt gk bo musiałbym bruzdować w bloczkach. Cienka spoina nie pozwoli na zatopienie pręta.
Trzeba będzie przerobić też schody tymczasowe na szersze i mniej strome.

----------


## MeArek

Kolejny tydzień zleciał i nic do przodu. Po poprzednich etapach ogarniałem sajgon na działce. Wysprzątany cały domek. Była jeszcze firma i wzięła wymiary otworów okiennych. W tym tygodniu podpiszemy umowę na okna. Mam tez zamiar zacząć w końcu ścianki działowe. Kilka fotek z środka.










Na poddaszu na razie stemple zamiast słupów,które były za blisko komina. Kazałem zdjąć cieśli słupy ponieważ muszę komin otynkować kiedyś....
Później się zamieni.

pozdrawiam

----------


## F*ewnian

Ładny dom.
Jakie okna planują zamówić?

----------


## MeArek

> Ładny dom.
> Jakie okna planują zamówić?


Zamówili dzisiaj. Plastikowe. Kolor jakiś szary jak dla mnie :big grin: . Z roletami nadstawnymi z rewizją wewnątrz pomieszczenia od dołu rolety. żona zażyczyła sobie kolor dwustronny i trzeba było 10% dopłacić i czekać teraz 2 miesiące  :bash:

----------


## F*ewnian

Kolor dwustronny - to dobrze. Wewnątrz białe?

----------


## MeArek

> Kolor dwustronny - to dobrze. Wewnątrz białe?


He he też  myślałem że wewnątrz białe . Dobrze ,że żona ze mną pojechała. W środku będą ciemne czyli kolor dwustronny.

Właśnie wróciłem z 2 tygodniowego pobytu w Anglii. Popracowałem tydzień na budowie i tydzień przy remoncie innego domu wewnątrz i powiem jedno: w budownictwie jesteśmy 50 lat do przodu. Jak znajdę chwilę to wstawię kilka fotek i coś napiszę bo na razie przeżywam szok termiczny  :jaw drop:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Anglickie budowy to masakra. Zostawmy to.

Nie bierz żony na zakupy, to będzie taniej. Powiedz, ze nie chciałeś zadreczac.

----------


## MeArek

Trzeba coś napisać bo spadłem na 2 stronę  :wink: 
Więc tak: Okna z roletami wstawione. Ładny nawet ten kolor antracytowy. Brudu na tym nie widać. 

Rolety w promocji z silnikami gratis. Ameryka normalnie. Tylko teraz trzeba prąd podłączyć do domku bo muszę biegać z przedłużaczem i wtykać te kabelki. (Może w weekend się uda).
Ścianki działowe na parterze skończone. 
Tak sobie myślę ,że chyba pójdę w ślady Netbeta i  zamiast tynków pójdzie karton-gips. Doświadczenie już mam także się nie boję. 
Boi się żona o robaczki które mogą się schować pod płytami. 
Jeżeli ją przekonam to kolejność działań będzie następująca:
Instalacja elektryczna samemu (teść elektryk) , wylewki (ostatnia ekipa na budowie nie licząc dekarzy, którzy na wiosnę skończą dach pokryciem docelowym).
Później suche tynki -mła. Taki plan na ten rok (budżet).

pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz P.

Piękny domek.

Zasuwasz do przodu, aż miło się patrzy.
 Masz nowego czytelnika.  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## MeArek

Podłączyłem sobie prąd. Jest jak w domu. Co prawda w rozdzielni jeden włącznik główny i jeden bezpiecznik na razie. Ale jest gniazdko x4 i nie muszę ze skrzynki przedłużacza rozwijać.Rolety podłączone.
Wk..a mnie tylko łażenie od okna do okna i trzymanie tych przycisków. Czy to da się ogarnąć jakoś centralnie z jednego przycisku? Muszę nad tym posiedzieć i poczytać.



A tu moja rozdzielnia:


Dzisiaj zakupione kolejne metry kabli i włączniki. Na następny ogień pójdzie światło i te pstryczki.
Zakupiłem sobie także ostatnio wiertareczkę BOSCHA profesional normalnie. Wierci i kuje nawet. Dziurę sobie w stropie podkułem bo za mały przepust zostawiłem na rurę od kanalizacji. 

Później chciałbym zakończyć sprawę dziur na poddaszu bo wieje już tam nieźle i lato podobno się kończy. Chodzi o wklejenie styropianu na szczyty oraz zakończenie murłaty do dachu.
Tutaj to mam problem bo nie wiem za bardzo gdzie gazobeton a gdzie styropian:

Ja to bym se na murłacie styropian położył a ponieważ murłata jest na zewnątrz wieńca to od środka bym tego ytonga na wieńcu domurował do dachu.
Tylko to takie moje gdybanie.
Doradźcie coś ale tak łopatologicznie. please

----------


## aiki

Od środka welna z dachu do samej murlaty.
Gipskartonitd na youtube. Zapoznaj się.

----------


## MeArek

Dzięki aiki ale wełna na pewno nie w tym roku. Zresztą drzewo jeszcze schnie. Na filmie widzę ,że jegomość wkłada styropian pod kątem. 
Chyba ,że źle widzę.U mnie murłata leży-licuje się z zewnętrzną częścią wieńca. Jak tak wstawię styropian pod kątem to później przy ocieplaniu elewacji będzie problem. 
Wstawię chyba jednak styropian na murłatę pionowo a przy deskowaniu postaram się ściąć pod kątem do desek. Myślałem jednak żeby od środka na wieńcu dać ytonga ale fakt jeszcze ta wełna. Mam nadzieję ,że styropian przeżyje do przyszłego roku i nic go nie wydziobie  :big grin: .

----------


## aiki

Chodzi o to aby drewno od góry nie było zamknięte styropianem bo szlak je trafi.

----------


## MeArek

Dzięki. Rozumiem ,że chodzi o murłatę? Czyli ma to wyglądać w ten sposób jak na zdjęciu?



Styropian ma być upchnięty za murłatą na zewnątrz. 
A przed murłatą tzn. na wieńcu od wewnątrz ma być wełna i na to karton gips? Czy może tam stanąć bloczek betonu komórkowego do wysokości trochę poniżej krokwi?

----------


## aiki

Po zewnętrznej dajesz styro z elewacji ścięte pod kątem i dosunięte na 2 cm do deskowania.
Od wewnątrz ja będę dawał wełnę wkoło murłaty a na ściance kolankowej będę miał płyty KG.
Wełna również wszędzie przycięta tak aby pasowała (cięta pod kątem do murłaty i styropianu na zewnątrz).
*Wełny nigdy nie upychaj.* 
Oczywiście przed murłatą ytong też może być ale wełna jest cieplejsza.
Jedynie górna krawędź płyty musi być kręcona do profilu który jest mocowany do murłaty.
A ja chyba tam dam styro na piankę a murłata tylko z góry będzie przykryta wełną.

----------


## MeArek

Jest urlop są postępy. Wszystkie rolety na przycisk zrobione. Dzisiaj rozgryzałem resztę. Przełączniki schodowe w wiatrołapie poszły w mirę szybko. Zatrzymałem się przy sterowaniu oświetlenia "salonu" . Połączenie przełączników: 2 x schodowe + krzyżowy trochę czasu mi zajęło ale ogarnąłem temat.
wyprowadziłem sobie nawet kabelki do zewnętrznego oświetlenia,które powstanie pewnie za kilka lat  :smile:  .
Jutro chyba skończę światło na dole i po powrocie z wyjazdu będę drążył temat dziur i szpar na poddaszu.
Tu częściowy efekt mojego rzeźbienia w g....e. :


pozdrawiam samorobów

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Świetny domek, gratuluję wytrwałości

Jedna rzecz mnie niepokoi, zostawienie okien na zimę, miałem okazję użytkować 2 letnie okna w domu gdzie nie było grzane zimą i ... masakra

----------


## MeArek

Dzięki za uznanie. Co się stało z tymi oknami? Koło mnie stoją domy kilka lat niezamieszkałe z oknami.
Nastąpił u mnie bunt organizmu. Ciśnienie, kołatanie serca,zawroty głowy. Nie pozwoliłem zabrać się karetce do szpitala. Po wizycie na drugi dzień u lekarza diagnoza: stres-nadciśnienie. Jeszcze przepuklina. Ale nadproża samemu się dźwigało. Leczę się na nadciśnienie,żona na budowę mi nie pozwala jeździć. Chyba że z kimś. A kto wysiedzi tam kilka godzin? Ech..

----------


## aiki

To tylko stres. Też miałem serce jak minę jeden dzień jak był problem. Wyluzowałem i przeszło.

----------


## MeArek

> To tylko stres. Też miałem serce jak minę jeden dzień jak był problem. Wyluzowałem i przeszło.


Tylko widzisz aiki jest taka różnica,że u mnie doszło ciśnienie. Na razie biorę piguły i powoli się normuje.

----------


## MeArek

Zdrowie wraca po kilkumiesięcznej przerwie. Czas zacząć myśleć o nowym sezonie budowlanym.
Największą rozterkę sprawia mi ogrzewanie. Może coś doradzicie? Jeszcze mam pole manewru przed wylaniem podłóg i celowym pokryciem dachu. 
Zaznaczam ,że domek nasz będzie przez kilka lat wykorzystywany zimą weekendowo. Ogrzewanie planowane to prąd z 2 taryfy + kominek.
Żona boi się kosztów i namawia na postawienie jeszcze jednego komina (jest przygotowany fundament) i kocioł na ekogroszek. Ja mam dość czyszczenia pieca i brudu w obecnym domu. Teraz na tapecie piec na pelety. Była jeszcze pompa ciepła ale tu strach żeby zimą nie zmieniła właściciela no i koszty.
Potrzebne ogrzewanie żeby podtrzymać dodatnią temperaturę zimą podczas nieobecności. Z drugiej strony podłogówkę można zrobić tylko teraz puki nie ma docelowej wylewki. Do swojej powierzchni wziąłbym pompę powietrzną jakbym mieszkał od tego roku a tak to znowu wielka niewiadoma.
Chyba zostanę przy tej elektryce + kominek jak przyjedziemy. Ech ten klimat.

pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

Jeżeli chcesz faktycznie na razie na weekend i tak czy siak chcesz kominek to ja bym zrobił kominek z płaszczem wodnym (chyba że nie chcesz w ogóle takiego rozwiązania to sam kominek do dogrzewania), do tego wpięty w obieg podłogówki jakiś nieduży zbiornk z grzałka elektryczną na utrzymywanie rozsądnych temp podczas nieobecności. Później po wprowadzce w miejsce tego zbiornika wstawisz co bedziesz chciał a zbiornik na olx. Wiadomo ja jestem za tanią gruntową PC, ale zrobisz co będziesz chciał  :cool:

----------


## Kamil_

Witaj!
Dlaczego komin budowałeś z cegły od zera?
Większość stawia go z tych gotowców, które mnie też raczej nie przekonują....  :sad:

----------


## MeArek

> Witaj!
> Dlaczego komin budowałeś z cegły od zera?
> Większość stawia go z tych gotowców, które mnie też raczej nie przekonują....


Dlatego ,że nie byłem do końca zdecydowany na rodzaj paleniska. Komin z cegły był też tańszy i pozwolił zdobyć nowe doświadczenia murarskie  :smile: .
 Ostatecznie jednak otrzyma prawdopodobnie wkład ze stali ponieważ zdecydowaliśmy się na kominek hybrydowy na drewno i pellet. 
Pozwoli nam to uniknąć kotłowni i ogrzewania prądem.

A jeżeli chodzi o budowę to mamy już:
- podłogę oczywiście bez płytek i paneli ale nie trzeba przekraczać okrakiem progu.
-Instalację elektryczną całą na dole
-połowę wysokości ścianek działowych na poddaszu
W maju wreszcie pokrycie docelowe dachu
Ocieplenie też zrobi firma. Raz ,że znajomy jest właścicielem firmy i zrobi to naprawdę tanio a dwa : ja się nie nadaje do pracy na wysokościach.

 pozdrawiam

----------


## MeArek

W końcu chwila czasu żeby coś napisać o budowie.
Przez te 2 miesiące działo się naprawdę sporo. Domek otrzymał pokrycie docelowe i nareszcie przestało kapać przez dziurki po wyskakujących gwoździach :big grin: 
Maleństwo zostało też ocieplone i pokryte 2 razy klejem. Ze względu na moje fobie wysokościowe od razu zaopatrzyliśmy domek w podbitkę.
W ten sposób zakończyliśmy temat na wysokości i na zewnątrz. 
Zostało zamontowane szambo.  Zakupiłem też i zamontowałem zestaw hydroforowy z pompą głębinową. Położyłem płytki na ścianach w pralni żeby przypomnieć sobie jak to się robi.  Obecnie rozprowadzam wodę po domu. Trochę nurtuje mnie temat schodów i tarasu. Jak pomyślę ile jeszcze jest do zrobienia to słabo mi się robi  :big grin: . Dodaje parę fotek (niekoniecznie chronologicznie) z ostatnich dwóch miesięcy: 





Życzę wszystkim wytrwałości na "polu walki".

----------

